# Promotional Consultant Job Decsription



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Hello All:

I started off as a screen printer but for the last year, I've been working as a Promotional Consultant as well. Providing customers with promotional products for marketing. I was asked to send a company a resume but being self-employed for over 7 years now, I have no clue what to put down so I decided to stick with Promotional Consultant instead of screen-printer on my resume but I'm running into a "wording" problem.

Does anyone know the job description of a Promotional Consultant or where I can find one? I just dont want to over do my resume. Thanks for any help!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

According to a cartoon I have posted on my wall - "A consultant is someone who points our your weaknesses and tells you what to do." Based on that, I don't think I would use the word consultant in my job description. You want to convey the idea that you provide companies/people with marketing for their business/organization through the use of promotional products.
Promotional Products Distributor (or Sales) is the more commonly used term.


----------



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Lizzie!

I agree. Im just lost for words to create at least 3-4 bullets on the resume.....lol


----------

